# Wich binoculars?



## fearn (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello to all. which are requirement that you think must have binoculars to use in the 3D?
Better if say brands and type.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I use the Nitrex 8x42's, and they work awesome! Clear as can be....especially clear for that kinda price. They were almost as clear as a $1,100 set of Steiner's that we're stitting next to it.

They're about $300 a pair + tax.


----------



## fearn (Sep 11, 2006)

Well MudRunner, can you explain to me why the 8 x42 is the more used?
Wich troubles with more blowups? for example 12 x 50?
thanks


----------



## jake_bro (Dec 29, 2008)

i use alpen 8.5 by 50 i love them best money i have ever spent


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have the Alpen Apex 8.5x50. The only other binos I was looking at were the Vortex Vulture 8.5x50. Either of these brands will be a good way to go. Lifetime warranties and will be the best $300 you ever spent.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I use the Swarovski EL 8.5x42 and LOVE them! Clarity is awesome and light gathering ability is unmatached. Of course, they are pretty expensive but they will last a lifetime and are definitely worth it.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*binos*

I like my Nikon Eagleview 8-24X25s and this year they are even legal


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

I like 10-42 Leupolds


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I use Alpen Shasta Ridge 10X40's. Is there a bino restriction in ASA?


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

no restriction on binos in asa..i just got some 10x50 vixens gonna try them out this year. i think they might be too strong for my eyes though


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

fearn said:


> Well MudRunner, can you explain to me why the 8 x42 is the more used?
> Wich troubles with more blowups? for example 12 x 50?
> thanks


Reason being that there are certain lens-power and objective restrictions in other organizations (not ASA)...and most folks that shoot ASA, also shoot other org's and don't want to have to buy 2 pair of bino's. That can get kinda expensive.


----------



## fearn (Sep 11, 2006)

WOW RockLocker, its like a son for you:smile:
Thank to all for your advices, i have some time to think about it, but seems that Alpen are really popular for 3D people; i well know that a Swarowsky is for life, but i'm already 50yo so it will survive to me, i guess ....lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Try the Nitrex.....I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. At least do them the justice of looking through them both inside and outside compared to your other possibilities.

The Swarovski EL's are probably the most badazz bino's available....I would love to have a pair. If you go with the Swaro's and they outlast you, you can just Will them to me. HAHAHA!!! It's worth a shot. LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Reason being that there are certain lens-power and objective restrictions in other organizations (not ASA)...and most folks that shoot ASA, also shoot other org's and don't want to have to buy 2 pair of bino's. That can get kinda expensive.


no longer the case. IBO NO longer has any restrictions on binos.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Alpen Shasta 8.5x50 are around $170.00 and the best I have owned.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

try ZEN ED2 8x43. They are the best glass under $1500

http://www.zen-ray.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=248


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

nsbc07 said:


> try ZEN ED2 8x43. They are the best glass under $1500
> 
> http://www.zen-ray.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=248


I agree! I just got a pair and they are amazing!!


----------



## blamm (Dec 5, 2009)

*bino's*

Please go look through all of them 2000 to 100 dollers 
Not everyone will see the same Apex 10x42 for me and my wife don't like and can not see as well throught them as well as I
She liked the leapold 8x42 at 350$ you need to look through as many as you can:wink:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> no longer the case. IBO NO longer has any restrictions on binos.


***??? When did they change that? That pisses me off. I'd have rather had 10x42's so I could use them for hunting too.....but just last year when I bought mine IBO still had their magnification and objective regulations....

Oh well. Mine work fine for 3D, so I'll stick with them.


----------



## fearn (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, i should watch trough, due i have some eyes troubles and my glasses are thick  .
I see that choose a bino is like choose a new bow, must try it....
for example i have enjoy a lot the Elite Archery cams, ( tried a GT 500 with revolution cams )really smoooth, cant belive i was pulling 55" ( usually 50/52 max )
Just an other question, the 8 X 50 can be more luminous than a 8 X 42?
Thank to all
For MudRunner, where i can find some news about Nitrex?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

An 8x50 should let in a little more light, just like a larger rifle scope end-objective helps to gather more light. As well as the barrel of the scope, or "tube" of the scope being a 1" vs. 30mm. The 30mm is larger, therefore it will gather more light.

Here's a link to Nitrex's bino page with the 8x42's that are just like mine:

http://www.nitrexoptics.com/products/binoculars/8x42_10x42.aspx

You can now order them DIRECT from Nitrex on their website. Just click on the "Buy Now" thing and it will take you to a new page and you can purchase them straight from them.

Let me know what you think.

They are shock proof, waterproof, and fogproof....I have yet to hurt mine or have them fog on me while hunting or at a 3D shoot no matter how cold, hot, or humid outside.

I am not sure, but I am pretty sure that Nitrex uses Zeiss lense coating on their lenses. Not sure, but they do not glare much, and are very "bright" and "crisp" when looking through them if adjusted properly.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

Alpen *Nuff Said*


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*Depends on your priority...*

I used to carry a pair of Bausch & Lomb 10X42 binocs, but they were very heavy, even with a BinoSystem strap.

Last year, I bought some Nikon 12X25 Travel Lite (I think). They were very clear, larger magnification and much lighter to carry. I could usually see the rings as well guys with the bigger objective lens models from Alpen and the high dollar names. Probably the biggest difference was on longer distance, low light conditions and dark targets (e.g. 40 yard black bear for first target on Sunday AM at an ASA Pro/Am).

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

*Swarovski EL 8.5 X 42*



3dshooter25 said:


> I use the Swarovski EL 8.5x42 and LOVE them! Clarity is awesome and light gathering ability is unmatached. Of course, they are pretty expensive but they will last a lifetime and are definitely worth it.


I agree.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> ***??? When did they change that? That pisses me off. I'd have rather had 10x42's so I could use them for hunting too.....but just last year when I bought mine IBO still had their magnification and objective regulations....
> 
> Oh well. Mine work fine for 3D, so I'll stick with them.


starting with 2010.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well that blows.....I would've waited and just bought some 10x42's.....Oh well. What's done is done.


----------



## fearn (Sep 11, 2006)

So, if i havent limitations, is better get a 10X50 bino?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

10x42's would be my suggestion. That's more than big enough. Like I said, my 8x42's work good for me.


----------

